# Very disturbing pictures...



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I received these thru email from the wife a dude known as Stumpy on here. This is just before he has his toe nails painted RealTree Pink for "camoflage purposes" as he says... He does live in Austin, so it all adds up :rotfl: 

Notice his reading material and the lotions to his left also... very disturbing.:butterfly


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

NOOoooooooo.........not Stumpy.........Oh well..........I hear he got 1/2 off on the manicure..............


----------



## Uncle Doug (May 26, 2009)

Haute, Are you gonna pull his "Man Card"?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Uncle Doug said:


> Haute, Are you gonna pull his "Man Card"?


His wife holds it for him UD... LOL


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

I heard you giggling like a little girl all the way over hear when you got those pics.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

State_Vet said:


> I heard you giggling like a little girl all the way over hear when you got those pics.


Yeah buddy! Your wife rocks! :rotfl:


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Yeah buddy! Your wife rocks! :rotfl:


she just wants a good hunting spot this year, you been played brother:cheers:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

She will get one too! LOL Why is she calling you 'Snooky"????


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Well, in my opinion....................naaahhh, better not...:rotfl:


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

What the he**?


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Did the pedi come with a "happy ending"?


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Uncle Doug said:


> Haute, Are you gonna pull his "Man Card"?





Haute Pursuit said:


> His wife holds it for him UD... LOL


He was headed to some sort of GAY PrIdE parade or sumpin yesterday morning when he called me..I just thought he was DrUnK because i could hear Missus Vet in the back ground..But after seeing these Pikturz Idunno- i was hopin She juss set ole shtumpy up..Yeah surely she did... Miss Vet muss have set him up....!


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Bet he's good at decorating a deer camp.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

catchysumfishy said:


> He was headed to some sort of GAY PrIdE parade or sumpin yesterday morning when he called me..I just thought he was DrUnK because i could hear Missus Vet in the back ground..But after seeing these Pikturz Idunno- i was hopin She juss set ole shtumpy up..Yeah surely she did... Miss Vet muss have set him up....!


Everybody was wondering where "Wickypoo" aka Spice Bear was at, he was supposed to bring the Sangria


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

huntr4life said:


> What the he**?


Scott, the girls said to tell you hi


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Cynoscion said:


> Did the pedi come with a "happy ending"?


Later tonight:cheers:


----------



## bayou vista (Jun 28, 2008)

there is nothing "MAN" about a manicure


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

catchysumfishy said:


> He was headed to some sort of GAY PrIdE parade or sumpin yesterday morning when he called me..I just thought he was DrUnK because i could hear Missus Vet in the back ground..But after seeing these Pikturz Idunno- i was hopin She juss set ole shtumpy up..Yeah surely she did... Miss Vet muss have set him up....!


Here he is in "costume" at the Ausin Pride parade Catchy. He is defiling a flamingo... tasteless display :redface:


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Here he is in "costume" at the Ausin Pride parade Catchy. He is defiling a flamingo... tasteless display :redface:


 Funny, rumor was that the Gay code word for Austin is "Ausin", how on earth does HP know that...........:an6:


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

bayou vista said:


> there is nothing "MAN" about a manicure


Lets see, do you clean and clip your toenails? Not much different, besides I pay a chick to do it, plus rub my feet alittle.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

State_Vet said:


> Funny, rumor was that the Gay code word for Austin is "Ausin", how on earth does HP know that...........:an6:


I got it from your wife along with your gay pics...LOL


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Here he is in "costume" at the Ausin Pride parade Catchy. He is defiling a flamingo... tasteless display :redface:


I would have borrowed your "sheep" costume, but you said it was getting cleaned


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I got it from your wife along with your gay pics...LOL


Whatever you say Rump Ranger Rick


----------



## Etexhunter (May 11, 2008)

Ohh, so that's what he does on his off time..


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

I am still confused!


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

RAYSOR said:


> I am still confused!


Maintain a safe distance from Stumpy and Haute and things will clear up. :brew:


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

:butterfly


State_Vet said:


> Scott, the girls said to tell you hi


I am getting a little long in the toe nails and the gunk between the toes is building up, so I will catch up with you next time.....I'll bring the Sangria if Spice Bear can't make it.:slimer::dance:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

huntr4life said:


> :butterfly
> 
> I am getting a little long in the toe nails and the gunk between the toes is building up, so I will catch up with you next time.....I'll bring the Sangria if Spice Bear can't make it.:slimer::dance:


LMAO!!!


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Blake, you're just wrong......my wife has been trying to talk me into a pedicure!!!! My biggest fear is RACER will show up with a camera!!!

I WOULD like to hear about the Happy Ending!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

This is for you Stumpy!:an5:LMAO!


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

did someone say bring a camera?????


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

huntr4life said:


> :butterfly
> 
> I am getting a little long in the toe nails and the gunk between the toes is building up, so I will catch up with you next time.....I'll bring the Sangria if Spice Bear can't make it.:slimer::dance:


its a date sweetness:wink:


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

someone tell driftfish those dolphins are all males????


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

driftfish20 said:


> Blake, you're just wrong......my wife has been trying to talk me into a pedicure!!!! My biggest fear is RACER will show up with a camera!!!
> 
> I WOULD like to hear about the Happy Ending!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> This is for you Stumpy!:an5:LMAO!


I didnt have any problem with the wife taking a pic and sending it to Blake, I actualy thought he would be "green with envy":biggrin:

Thanks for the "pack of killer dolphins", let me know how your pedicure goes:wink:


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

State_Vet said:


> I didnt have any problem with the wife taking a pic and sending it to Blake, I actualy thought he would be "green with envy":biggrin:
> 
> Thanks for the "pack of killer dolphins", let me know how your pedicure goes:wink:


It's gonna happen, you know it will!!!!:cheers:


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

RACER said:


> someone tell driftfish those dolphins are all males????


I know their males, but they're swimming to RACER's house!!!!!!!:slimer::slimer::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

*shakes his head. 


I just assumed Stumpy did his toe nails same way I do, wit one o them big knives he makes. Lol


I do hear tell that it feels pretty good to have someone else do it, an rub yore feet fo good measure. ;-p


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

huntinguy said:


> *shakes his head.
> 
> I just assumed Stumpy did his toe nails same way I do, wit one o them big knives he makes. Lol
> 
> I do hear tell that it feels pretty good to have someone else do it, an rub yore feet fo good measure. ;-p


Me too!!! And an oriental chic at that! LOL


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

huntinguy said:


> *shakes his head.
> 
> I just assumed Stumpy did his toe nails same way I do, wit one o them big knives he makes. Lol
> 
> I do hear tell that it feels pretty good to have someone else do it, an rub yore feet fo good measure. ;-p


How you been? I used to but the Mrs disapproves:tongue:


----------



## Etexhunter (May 11, 2008)

It would take a grinder to knock the cals off of my feet, you guys are lucky.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Perhaps it's time to begin your exit plan of staying off of East 6th Street George?



TH


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Trouthunter said:


> Perhaps it's time to begin your exit plan of staying off of East 6th Street George?
> 
> 
> 
> TH


Whats disturbing is that you brought that up Martin, one of your old pickup spots perhaps?


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

There is a ranch dog at the Cueva that is not surprised. 

:butterflyI knew the truth about Stumpy would eventually come out. I just never thought there would be photos. 



Titus Bass said:


> ..........I hear he got 1/2 off on the manicure..............


Now that is funny right there!! :rotfl:


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Etexhunter (May 11, 2008)

LMAO !!!!!!!


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Tortuga said:


> Well, in my opinion....................naaahhh, better not...:rotfl:


yeah - what Tortuga said:rotfl:
ya know George - the ear ring was one thing, the toe ring another - but this?? I dunno bubba - I'm beginnin' to worry about you.


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> There is a ranch dog at the Cueva that is not surprised.


Now Brad ... leave poor ol Hoss outa this ..... lol


----------



## sharkbait-tx70 (Jun 28, 2009)

Man I go to Alaska for a few weeks and log on to find this... It has to be the heat back home. Stumpy and Catchy I got about 75 lbs of halibut fillets so far. (2 fish) I will be back mid week and I will drop you two a line to set something up for the fish fry. Salmon has been real slow...I will post up some picks and report latter


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Stumpy,

What happens at the Cueva stays at the Cueva.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Ummm, Im speechless!!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

TXPalerider said:


> Stumpy,
> 
> What happens at the Cueva stays at the Cueva.


Now we're all loyal, handing out the extra man-cards and such:biggrin:


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

State_Vet said:


> its a date sweetness:wink:


Can we make toilet paper dresses


----------



## Etexhunter (May 11, 2008)

huntr4life said:


> Can we make toilet paper dresses


As long as no pics are taken, why not ???


----------



## Jbs8307 (Jun 29, 2009)

wow over 3000 views so far! My wife would now officially be my exwife!


----------



## Night-Fisherman (Aug 1, 2008)

Whats this world coming to............


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Jbs8307 said:


> wow over 3000 views so far! My wife would now officially be my exwife!


To be brutally honest... Stumpy IS the wife in this scenario...


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Jbs8307 said:


> wow over 3000 views so far! My wife would now officially be my exwife!


You have so much to learn young Jedi


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> To be brutally honest... Stumpy IS the wife in this scenario...


A womans gotta do what a womans gotta do....to survive,


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

huntr4life said:


> Can we make toilet paper dresses


That area is all yours, as talking to horses belongs to Roger


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

I feel for the woman having to clean under the toe nails


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

texas8point said:


> I feel for the woman having to clean under the toe nails


You are assuming it was a woman... it is Austin ya know!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> You are assuming it was a woman... it is Austin ya know!


HP in drag?


----------

